# Help setting up Drop Shipping on website.



## Archaga (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi, not quite sure if this is technically the right forum section so please feel free to move it if needed.

We do sublimation printing and deal mostly with local clients/businesses. I'm in the process of revamping the site and would really like to integrate drop shipping purchases for convenience. Ideally, I'd like to create simple user accounts and an order page where all the info about an order is placed.

I've used Wordpress and Woocommerce for the past 2 years on a separate shop I run and I'm quite familiar with them if that helps. I'm also open to using other site frameworks if there's a good one out there for drop shipping.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Try eCommerce Software & eCommerce Platform Solutions | Magento


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Archaga said:


> would really like to integrate drop shipping purchases for convenience.


Meaning what? You want a copy of the order to go directly to the drop shipper?


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Try
How to Get Started with Dropshipping
WooCommerce Dropshippers - WordPress | CodeCanyon
WooCommerce Drop Shipping - Solved!
Woocommerce Dropship Plugins
Woocommerce Dropship Manager Pro - Woocommerce Dropship Plugins

Or change to magento


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I believe they are the drop shipper.


splathead said:


> Meaning what? You want a copy of the order to go directly to the drop shipper?


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi, just try to find a Woocommerce Dropship Plugins, I think it is the best way for dropship.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

There are many plugins available.


----------

